# City Dogs Home-Stoke



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

I know theres a few that live in the Staffordshire. Anyone been to the City dogs home? whats your opinions i found it very disturbing they could not be bothered and were very cruel the guy that was there shoved a dog out the way and shouted at it as it whimpered i was shocked. considring its run by the rspca. im going there on Saturday to give all the dogs food mine aint ate and buying some treats to take to as i found it really sad i wish i could have another. i would def get a rescue next. im really glad i rescued Toddy from their.


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

If as you say its not run well, report it. It a lovely thing to do, giving food and treats but it seems like the present staff need to be got rid of and replaced by some who care. Let the powers to be know what you saw.
Mary
x


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Try an video tape the Pigs thats what I would do and then there is no way they can worm their way out of it


----------



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

You are talking about the rspca in in bucknall ?


----------



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

yEA THE ONE IN bUCKNALL


----------



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

i got my dog from there. Overall they are ok, but a lot of confusion about the dog, like microchipping it when it already had a chip, not being sure how long its been there, whether it was neutered or not. I am going to mention all these things when the homevisitor comes back as she said she would. 

Hopefully.... i will be able to get some influence in im at the moment concidering to become a commitee member and a home visitor, due to the shelter just to mentioning one


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

God, that sounds awful

Its bad enough when you see dogs in a rescue place, but when theyre not being treated as we would treat them its very distressing.

Let us know how you get on this weekend, it sounds heartbreaking


----------



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

they also run a boarding facility, and all i can say is that i would not want to leave him there if we were to go on holiday.


----------



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

I know i know when i get there im going to rescue one i hate looking at their sad faces if theres one thats been there for a long time im def going foster it and get it a good home. cause i know what will happen to it and i cnt let it happen when i know i can help


----------



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

By the way they dont come back lol the guy that came rnd just looked at the living room and went


----------



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

ohh really..... now thats nice.... i thought they were suppose to see if the animal you adopted settled in ...... hmmm i been waiting for her to call as she was suppose to bring me some info on some rspca stuff.... it seem that its not very organised...

Have you ever been to one of the mutt struts ?


----------



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

it sounds like its one big chaos..... wonder if they would do anything if you questioned it ..... :mad2:


----------



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

Nope they dont care we were told after 6 months they would come and see how he settled but we heard nothing. its bad really they i supposed to be helping but they dont. we were told that toddy hated other dogs and children i really dont no where that came from as he loves kids and dogs. u see that would of put people off getting up and then he would of been put down cause he didnt like dogs and kids-they really need get sorted. i will be taking my cam and taking a video to show u all the state of the place and some of the dogs

xxx


----------



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

I can see where you are comming from. i think ill be having an argument with the local branch soon..... because a lot of things are not right.


----------



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

The main RSPCA has a FAQ section, that has an option to comment /complain about a local RSPCA branch, I think you might get further through there than the local one.

Ohhhh i read a story a few months back about a family who adopted adog, and they had to put it down because it was to poorly, not sure where the fault was on that one though, and cant remember all the details.


----------



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

i been though all of rspca's website trying to find the full documentation on their rehoming policy (not just the short version)and no luck.... would any have this handy ?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ive been here ........my friend got a little cross from here i will get some information from her regarding home check ect
also i no a mum from school that got a lab cross from them they told her she was spayed and she was not because she was already pregnant and later had 4 pups
so im not impressed with this place either.


----------



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

I finally got my membership card..... maybe its time to actually do something. From what i know the kennel that deals with the rescue has offered a certain amount of kennels for rspca cases, how ever i do not understand that rspca will allow that kind of confusion about the animals in their care, as rspca will get a bad rep due some third party messing up. 

Im not sure how i will attack it..... but i will start asking question.... just give me some time to get a gameplan together..... any one else want to join up on this ?


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

I do wonder how some people get into these jobs when clearly its not the role for them.

When we got the first rescue dog, we had a few problems with accuracy on date of birth, health issues.
With Pippin everything has been fine and they have been more than helpful.

We did prefer to talk to some staff more than others though!


----------



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

so true.... we just gotten back from there, had to get the name changed on one the chips, the guy we talked to went " ohh he already had one" :thumbdown:


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Useless......

Its the same in shops or on the phone when people work in 'customer service' and theyre miserable as hell and make you feel stupid and rude for talking to them!

If this dogs home can get looked into, then maybe more will do too. At least it has made us aware, and everyone on here is full supportive to make sure the animals are well cared for and loved.


----------



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

ohh thankyou you just called me incompetent at my job (no offence taken )


----------



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

just kidding.... i will try and do something just not sure what yet.....


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

sorry about that!!!

you know what i mean though (i hope) 

:mad2:


----------



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

yes i do no worries


----------



## Bonnie1996 (Nov 23, 2008)

Help ! ive just been reading everyones posts with regard to the City Dogs Home , i took my Collie Cross dog there three weeks ago for rehoming , i have had her for 9 years but for the past two years she has been in foster care due to the fact i am living in rented accomadiation and cannot keep any pets , until two months ago she was handed back to me by the foster carer due to the fact she was due to have hyer baby and couldnt cope with both my dog and a baby, i tried in vain to find her a new foster home but never heard a thing i tried word of mouth , adverts , adverts on line , local paper you name i tried it all to no avail , i was given to the end of October by my landlord to find her a new home but i couldnt there was no one so i had to resort to getting intouch with local dogs homes city dogs home being one where they agreed to take her , i went for a look around and everything seemed fine and they assured me any prospective home would be home checked etc so i thought i was doing the best i could in a bad situation but now on reading the posts below i really dont know what on earth to do ! ! i feel i am going to have to go back and try and get her back , please does anyone have any advice ???


----------



## Bonnie1996 (Nov 23, 2008)

Help ! ive just been reading everyones posts with regard to the City Dogs Home , i took my Collie Cross dog there three weeks ago for rehoming , i have had her for 9 years but for the past two years she has been in foster care due to the fact i am living in rented accomadiation and cannot keep any pets , until two months ago she was handed back to me by the foster carer due to the fact she was due to have hyer baby and couldnt cope with both my dog and a baby, i tried in vain to find her a new foster home but never heard a thing i tried word of mouth , adverts , adverts on line , local paper you name i tried it all to no avail , i was given to the end of October by my landlord to find her a new home but i couldnt there was no one so i had to resort to getting intouch with local dogs homes city dogs home being one where they agreed to take her , i went for a look around and everything seemed fine and they assured me any prospective home would be home checked etc so i thought i was doing the best i could in a bad situation but now on reading the posts below i really dont know what on earth to do ! ! i feel i am going to have to go back and try and get her back , please does anyone have any advice ???


----------



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

its a nasty place went there yesterday and its horrible. i wanted to take them all home. im sorry but i would sleep on the streets than give my dogs to them!


----------



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

How r u going to get her back shes probally gone to a home?


----------



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

Just to keep you informed. i have contacted a different RSPCA branch as i couldnt get through to the local one. I have been asked to call back tomorrow and speak to a manager. I will keep you posted on this.


----------



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

Banshee did u go dogs home yesterday?


----------



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes i was there around 3 pm. You might have run into me..... toddy .... feel free to pm me if you want ......


----------



## Bonnie1996 (Nov 23, 2008)

I phoned them up straight after i saw this forum and they told me shes still there i asked how she was and the lady who answered was like erm yeah shes fine i think , not very reassuring really!


----------



## Bonnie1996 (Nov 23, 2008)

Banshee or Toddy do you remember seeing a collie cross tan coloured all over ??? medium size called Bonnie??


----------



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

Yea they not bothered we went and gave them some donation food etc and they just sed thanks and walked off! ha! there were a few yesterday but there was only one collie cross i saw so it mite be yours? is she quite slimish?
r u going get her back?


----------



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

do you know what section they put her in? has she got like a staffy face? doesnt really look like a collie?


----------



## Bonnie1996 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well she wasnt that slim when i took her , shes got quite a thick coat longish erm ill try and upload a photo


----------



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah that would be great i was there for quite abit so i can remember every single one lol as i fed them all
photo would help


----------



## Bonnie1996 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok im new to all this but ive put it in an album ive just created will you see if you can see it please ? i do hope you saw her


----------



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

yes i can remember her i think what i can remember she was very timid but there were a couple so dont hold me to it lol. what u going do?


----------



## Bonnie1996 (Nov 23, 2008)

I can remember when i took her in she was on the left hand side block right next to a rather nasty looking Rotty


----------



## Bonnie1996 (Nov 23, 2008)

That sounds like her she can be timid when shes scared , god i soo dont know what on earth to do i feel completley backed into a corner i want to go there now and fetch her back ! but im not allowed to keep her here and ive no one to have her until my circumstances change but i also cant leave her there knowing now that they sound quite an ungrateful bunch !


----------



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

have u rote an advert on here asking anyone if they can how long would it be. if she was smaller i would take her on but i already got to and a collie would be too big. sorry? would the landlord find out if u had her for a couple of days till u could sort something? any family have her?


----------



## Bonnie1996 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thats ok thank you anyway ! . Ive tried my family but it just seems to be a no all round everyone works full time or they basically just dont want a dog in the house , the lady who had Bonnie as a foster dog for me handed her back to me begining of september but i thought ohh im sure ill find another doggy foster home for at least 6 months but i tried every where ! pets at home , vets, petshops paper and internet but nothing absolutley nothing , then the landlord called round and i thought ohhh nooo so i explained the situation and he was just like well the rules do stand but that he will give me till end of oct but still nothing and i knew time had ran out hence why i thought city dogs home would be my only option


----------



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

It must be very hard for you its a very difficult situation how long would she need to be fostered for? what she like with other dogs and around the house?


----------



## Bonnie1996 (Nov 23, 2008)

Shes great, shes great around the house loves going in the car , good with children and good with other dogs but does prefer male dogs lol she is spayed and in very good health , ive had her since she was a pup i had her from a rescue centre in Walsall , i am looking for a home for her for 6 to twelve months :001_unsure:


----------



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

I really would love to have her but i just dont have the room and i still have a puppy that needs my full attention i think u should try posting a thread on here asking if anyone could.


----------



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

There might be a problem with that if the dog has been signed over to RSPCA. Not entirely sure though..... you might need to look into that


----------



## Bonnie1996 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you to you both for your help and advice i think what im going to do is put an advert on here and go and see if i can collect her back from there this week :smile5:


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

:frown: FOR GODS SAKE, PLEASE REPORT THIS TO RSPCA HEAD OFFICE, AND THE PAPERS, GET THEM B.....DS OUT FROM LOOKING AFTER THE POOR LITTLE THINGS


----------



## l4bsx (Jan 16, 2009)

Apologies if this has been mentioned but I think some are confused with the RSPCA running City Dogs Home. 
There are 2 rescue centres on that particular road and one is RSPCA. I have not heard any bad reports of this place and it does board too. When I looked at it, it was clean. The only gripe I had was that no one really talked to the dogs and one of the chaps forced a dog out (not cruelly) but pushed it in another dogs face.

The City Dogs Home is independently ran and I do hear bad reports. I have never been but am told that all they seem to want is peoples money and don't match up dogs with people as they should. By that I mean, putting an agressive dog with a young family! Kennel cough never seems to be cleared up there either as I've seen lots of dogs that have it and are passing it on to others but the new owners are none the wiser until told and then have to fork out vet bills.

How do I know all this you ask...I'm a professional APDT registered Dog Trainer in the S-O-T area. 

Wendy


----------



## Mmarie (Jul 20, 2010)

ToddyxxMillie said:


> I know theres a few that live in the Staffordshire. Anyone been to the City dogs home? whats your opinions i found it very disturbing they could not be bothered and were very cruel the guy that was there shoved a dog out the way and shouted at it as it whimpered i was shocked. considring its run by the rspca. im going there on Saturday to give all the dogs food mine aint ate and buying some treats to take to as i found it really sad i wish i could have another. i would def get a rescue next. im really glad i rescued Toddy from their.


I agree the conditions for the dogs at the City Dogs Home are appauling the water bowls are always filthy, they have no toys to play with and the people who work there are a disgrace. They spend no time whatsoever with the dogs that they are supposed to be caring for and numerous people have made similar comments about the way the Home is run. A few years ago i found a litter of puppies - 12 to be precise - and paid a visit to the City Dogs Home because obviously i couldn't keep them, it was winter and the water bowls were frozen over the dogs were dithering and the people couldn't have cared less. They told me they would take the puppies off me at a cost of 45 pound for each puppy!!! I left in tears not knowing what to do. As i was travelling down Brookhouse Lane a little white van was behind me peeping their horn and flashing their lights at me, i pulled over to let them pass only to find that the lady who was driving the van was a dog warden in the Stafford Area. She begged me not to leave the puppies at the dogs' home because of the appauling conditions the dogs were being kept in, i obviously wasn't going to anyway but this Dog Warden helped me find kind loving homes for all but one of the puppies which i kept for myself. I do not no what can be done to help these poor unfortunate dogs who have already been through too much neglect already but something needs to be done.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

i find this very disturbing,the thread was started in 2008 and its now 2010 and things havent changed


----------



## Mmarie (Jul 20, 2010)

The point is that the people who run the City Dogs home are just trying to make money out of it - this isn't what Animal Charities are about obviously they need money but then the money needs to be put to good use for the benefit of the dogs.

They charge whatever they want to for their dogs telling people that they have been neutered or innoculated when in the cases the i have heard about the dogs haven't.

If this home is run by the Council then the Council need to employ dog lovers to care for these dogs not people who just can't be bothered.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

tiddlypup said:


> i find this very disturbing,the thread was started in 2008 and its now 2010 and things havent changed


second that!! Has no-one reported them? I dont know who you would report it to though :frown:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Very sad this is a 2 year old thread and the conditions are still the same. I can only plead those who live in this area to contact their MP's and request answers to the conditions. Unfortunately it's nothing new some council run pounds are still horrific, some are lovely places for dogs to end up but alot I wouldn't wish on my worse enemy. Maybe if more people experienced these places we'd have less contempt for rescues and the job they are trying to do, because alot of rescues take dogs from these places.


----------



## miss.missy (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi everyone, i just joined here to write a reply on the post, i just put a deposit down on a lovely dog, the woman said she has no doubts the dog wouldnt be good with my 2 children (4month and 4 years) however, reading the posts im pretty warey of it all now... come to think of it, the dogs bowls were dirty, the beds were dirty or some had just a little rug and they had no toys either.... waiting for them to come do a home check now, they said it should be tomorrow so fingers crossed hope its alright, even tho i have no doubt. :thumbup:
there was lots of lovely dogs there, husky dog and a japanese akita but after the story about the young girl i would never trust one of them.... looking forward to the new addition, but yeah did seem pretty persuasive without knowing or asking about circumstances at home..... theres lots of staffs there too and a 'dancing dog', she was gorgeous, but i just didnt want a dog so old as it means less time with them... :frown:
.
.
but yes i agree with your comments xxx


----------



## Sid (Dec 28, 2010)

YFgtrdfghbv


----------



## Sid (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry about the last post pressing buttons cause nothing would happen then it sent sorry!

Anyway is this true? Rscpa boarding house is now in cellarhead. So is it the city dogs home everyone is talking about ash bank?


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

we went there to see about a dog. they had no knowledge of the dogs temrament. even though they could see i had a 2 1/2 year old they still brought out dogs id said i was interested in and they wer ok untill someone came in. you cant take them out the little compound to see what there like away from all the other dogs barking. we wer talking to a lady and her bf there and she had said about every 6 weeks theres an outbreak of parvo.
and her friend had to get her dog she got from there pts 2 days after getting it. ther dog she was interested in had a skin problem. they just dont seem interested in you or the dogs. its a shame we went to dogs trust and couldnt beleve the difference. buildings staff and dogs lookes happy. it broke my heart soon as we turned up :crying:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Old thread, nothing changed from the sound of it. 

I would suggest if you can't do anything any other way media such as the local news and/or newspapers were the way to go. Unlikely but maybe the local MP would like something else to "divert attention" from what's normally the run of the mill in the current climate. 

If getting media involved get a posse (I mean a nice friendly group of like minded people), check with police as to rules and have a peaceful demonstration outside. Media interviews could highlight that you "can't believe charities like the RSPCA are helpless to stop it" and "Not matching pets to homes in a responsible manner is a danger for the community as a whole, not just for the family wanting to responsibly rehome a pet".

At a real stretch this lack of care when rehoming is actually a violation of the Convention on the Rights of the Child which states "...take all appropriate legislative, administrative, social and educational measures to protect the child from all forms of physical or mental violence...". Ok I know.. way too much of a stretch... then again is it. Child mauled by badly trained dog.. who is responsible?


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

funny enough just had rspca collectors at the door so mentioned it to them. they dont seem to think its part of there organisation but said he would mention it ans see if they can get someone to have a look. so we will have to see


----------



## littlenick (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi, I have just found this forum, sadly a little late. I would like to tell you my recent experience with City Dogs Home. 
On Monday 15th Aug. my daughter and I went to find a couple of dogs to rehome, we found the place to be fairly busy. With alot of dogs looking for new homes, we chose to look at to terrier x's and was amazed that they where both in the same kennel both entire 1 dog 1 bitch. I was told they where ready to leave the next day so we put a deposit down and went home to wait for the home inspection.
The home inspection was quick to say the least, the gentleman turned up walked through my living room looked at my garden to see if it was escape proof then left. No questions! The dogs where ready to collect that day 17th Aug so we went up.
Now the interesting bit, after getting them both health checked at Rogers Brock and Barker Vets on Monday 22nd am the bitch started to become very posesive of bedding and kept hiding upstairs at 4:45pm she produced a pup, we waited to see if any more where to come and after 2hrs of her not settling decided to take her to a different vet as the first had missed the pregnancy altogether. She had to have an emergency C section to deliver the second pup which sadly after many hours of try to get to suckle from her and then trying to bottle feed sadly passed away.
I contacted the Dogs home the next day to enquire what they new about the pair (nothing). So I told them about the birth and the expensive after hours emergency C section and asked if we could come to an arrangement over the cost £600. I was told that I should call pet plan, this was the 4 weeks free insurance I got with the dogs.
Today I called pet plan and was told that the insurance does not cover birthing! so next stop C.A.B.
As for the condition of the City Dogs Home I found it to be clean, although the dogs could have had some stimulation in there pens and you should be allowed to take the dog for a walk, not just into there yard with all the other prospective owners and dogs.


----------



## SarahF2505 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi all,

just typed in City Dogs home into google, and was really shocked by these threads enough to warrant joining a forum for a change. I'm sure what people have been saying is true, but i'd like to dispel the myth that its a horrid place for someone to send a dog. I lived up the road from the city dogs home for about 12 years, and my family for twenty or so, my dog was rescued from here, a beautiful german shepherd, sadly passed, my grandparents also rescued another german shepherd previously, and my uncle, two mongrels, and many years later, now another from there, and I must say, there was never any problem. Our family moved to wales, and still brought our old dog back here for the boarding kennels because its the only place we knew our dog had come back from happy and the woman Vicky, who I believe is still managing the city dogs home, and runs the boarding kennels, sole handed-ly might I add, knew and always took great care of our families dogs. 

I even used to volunteer there and absolutely loved it, many of the staff there are voluntary and do it for the love of dogs, i'm sure, there are probably some staff there that probably are obnoxious, but I love dogs in particular and couldn't stand it if i'd found anything cruel, and would have promptly reported them. Sadly in these times, there are a lot of people that can't afford their dogs any longer, or just people that don't understand how to look after a dog, and they are inundated by dogs coming in. 

Just to show the other side to all the negativity!


----------



## Chrish101 (May 8, 2013)

Is any organisation perfect? No! 
I have had 3 dogs from this rescue centre, all have made wonderful companions.
We lost Cody yesterday after only 6 months due to cancer and the team at the city dogs home did all they could.
Tina, the vet nurse, is the homes greatest asset. She cares deeply for the animals and has adopted multiple dogs over the years.
The home isn't perfect, but they are doing a wonderful and difficult job and I applaud them. If it weren't for places such as this then to many dogs would be put to sleep due to poor decisions made by humans.
I would like to say a huge thank you to David, Gina and he rest of the team and I'll be up in the next couple of weeks with some food


----------



## Bigperm (May 17, 2013)

I am disgusted in the place all together. I have 2 staffies a 2 and a half year old dog and a 7month bitch both have been brilliant and easy to train, I Let my dogs out for their routine pee at 8am and for some unknown reason the back gate had been opened in the night. When I called the dogs in literally 5 mins later only the older boy returned at which point I noticed the gate and was out lookin for her straight away. Turned out she had gone to the school where all the kids where 2 doors away and a mother had picked her up taken her to the local vets whom then sent her on her way to the city dogs home. I had emailed the dogs home by half 10 with pictures that day as i know it doesn't open until 11am however that was pointless as its 3 days later (we got our pup back yesterday, 2nd day missing) and I still have no reply. We went to the council and had them tell us they had put our pup on the system and the local dog wardens had been told and were keeping an eye out for her. we contacted the police and several veterinary surgery's too. Not a one came through, in the end we received a phone call from a friend of our daughters that had seen a pup with the same description as ours in the school that morning so we traced from there and found out she had been handed in at the city dogs home (all in 1 day), what an amazing relief or so it was at first.

We went to the city dogs home the following day as it was shut by the time we found out. When we arrived there we were greeted with not so friendly staff.. I began to explain that our pup had gone and I was cut short and told go look see if you can find her, they didn't even let me describe my pup. Off we went to look and were absolutely disgusted with what we found. Our pup was in a soaking wet pen covered in wet sawdust, she had a huge cut in the top of her head and the blood had been let to dry all over her face and nothing had been done. when I asked what happened they tried to say she had done it to herself scratching I said no chance and the reply i got "well she probably done it trying to get out or running around, if that's what she has done that is what she has done" I was angry she can run around all day at home and never receive such an injury. They told me their job is to get them safe yet the pens are less than adequate. They then proceed to tell me I have to pay a £55 warden charge and £30 kennel charge for the night before they would even consider giving me my own dog.. how disgusted i am, im just glad police officers don't expect ransom money when they find lost children. She wouldn't have even been there for 20mins if they decided to check their dam emails. That is just the tip of the iceberg, we were not going anywhere without our doggy, me and my partner were in tears during the whole ordeal and are very glad we didn't take the kids. Then to top it of when we look at the forms for her, city dogs home had already excepted a deposit for our pup and had her on reserve after less than 24 hours in their "care". what happened to their 7 day policy????

They even tried to claim she had been mistreated as she had no collar on and had red skin, we explained she was bald when we got her with demo mange (red mange) we have been treating her for a couple of months now and the improvements are amazing she has new fur growth on her belly, legs, feet and face and her skin had began to look pink again that is until they kept her in that pit for the night and her skin looked sore and red again until we got her home and things started to look better after she settled down, I'm guessing stressed flared it up again. The only reason we leave the collar off is it irritates the mange on her neck especially for a couple of days after the bathe so we leave it off to let her neck get a good air supply.

Every time i bought one of these issues up their little fat no neck ginger warden would walk away and come back with excuse after excuse. I decided to get my phone and take photos of everything and express my anger to fellow customers and announce the damage our pup had sustained. In the end i threatened to call the police, they knew they were in the wrong and we walked out with our pup free of charge. But I'm still not happy that warden we spoke is not an animal lover all he could talk about was "the annoying squeaks" that staffies do.. does he not realise they do that when scared, lonely or in pain... that triggers me to nurture them not get angry!!

Our pup has spent the last 2 days whimpering (I believe she is traumatized by her experience and afraid she may end up there again) she used to flee and get afraid from a single dog bark and she was locked up with several dogs for the night with repeated barks and cries. She will not leave my or my partners side and she cant get enough loves from all of us, she hasn't even gone into the garden alone since, she wont, she looks at us then out the door and back and forth we have only managed to get her go out by going out first at which point she will follow as long as we stay with her. I'm just extremely glad she is now home and she can receive every gram of love and attention that she needs.

Just my 2cents on that whole.

Ben


----------



## Bigperm (May 17, 2013)

I am disgusted in the place all together. I have 2 staffies a 2 and a half year old dog and a 7month bitch both have been brilliant and easy to train, I Let my dogs out for their routine pee at 8am and for some unknown reason the back gate had been opened in the night. When I called the dogs in literally 5 mins later only the older boy returned at which point I noticed the gate and was out lookin for her straight away. Turned out she had gone to the school where all the kids where 2 doors away and a mother had picked her up taken her to the local vets whom then sent her on her way to the city dogs home. I had emailed the dogs home by half 10 with pictures that day as i know it doesn't open until 11am however that was pointless as its 3 days later (we got our pup back yesterday, 2nd day missing) and I still have no reply. We went to the council and had them tell us they had put our pup on the system and the local dog wardens had been told and were keeping an eye out for her. we contacted the police and several veterinary surgery's too. Not a one came through, in the end we received a phone call from a friend of our daughters that had seen a pup with the same description as ours in the school that morning so we traced from there and found out she had been handed in at the city dogs home (all in 1 day), what an amazing relief or so it was at first.

On first arrival we were greeted by not so friendly staff, I began to explain we had our puppy go missing when i was abruptly interrupted and told go an look see if we have her. Didn't even get chance to describe our baby. I was shocked at what I found, my pup was in a soaking wet pen that was strewn with wet saw dust. Our pup had a 1 inch gash in her head and the blood had dried all over her face, she had been left that way. When I asked what had happened they tried to tell me she had done it to herself scratching, I wasn't accepting that at which point I was told "she has probably done it trying to get out or running around, if that's what she has done then that's what she has done" unacceptable response lucky I can control my anger, she can run around all day in garden or house and not receive such an injury at home.

The warden then proceeds to tell me that I will not be able to take my dog unless I pay £55 warden charge and £30 kennel charge upfront. I was fuming this is ransom, they intercept, kidnap and ransom your dog. Not only that but if they checked their emails our pup wouldn't have even been there for 20 minutes before we could have got her. The warden proceeded to tell me that its their duty to make sure they are safe and cared for. I accepted that, just as a police officer would do with a lost child except they wouldn't charge for their safe return home. Yet their kennels are not sufficient enough to prevent damage to your animal. Had they not intercepted, our pup would have made it home no doubt as we are very popular on the estate with allot of friends.

We were not going anywhere without our puppy, we begin to check records they have made on our pup since her visit and then find out the city dogs home had already accepted a deposit and had her on reserve to be collected. 1 more day and we may have never seen her again, what happened to their 7 day policy??? she wasn't even their for a full 24 hours. They had allready taken advertisement photo's of our pup upon arrival at the home and the cut in her head is not present on the pictures so we know it happened during their "care".

The onsite vet also tried to accuse us of mistreating our baby as she had no collar and her skin looking red. We explained that when we got the pup she was bald with demo mange (red mange) and we have been treating her since, she has made amazing progress and new fur has grown on her feet, belly, legs and face and the redness had returned to its normal pink that is until she spent the night in them wet disgusting pits which has caused her skin to flare up again. We also explained that the reason her collar was off is due to the mange, the collar would irritate the skin on her neck especially after her medicated bath so we leave it off to allow good air supply to the skin on her neck. They hadn't even took the time to find out what the skin problem was they just kept saying "mistreated she is, shes got a skin infection" so much for caring for the animals when they didn't take any time to diagnose her mange or try and treat the open cut in her head. They asked us what was wrong with her aint they supposed to be the vet ??

Every time I bought up an issue the warden would walk away and come back with another excuse, in the end i threatened with the police and began to take pictures on my phone when they claim "there's no need for that" and gave me back my dog free of charge. Absolutely horrified by my ordeal and so is our pup, both me and my partner were in tears during this whole process, we are grateful for deciding to not take the kids or it would have been alot worse for them. She has spent the last 24 hours whimpering and cuddling up as close as she can to me or my partner, I believe she is afraid of returning to such a place, she will not leave mine or my partners side. She will not even go into the back garden alone now, I say "do you want a wee" her normal behaviour would be to run to the back door and wait for me let her out. Now she just looks at me then at the door then at me then at the door and wont budge unless we walk out with her then she will go to the toilet and the whole time she is afraid we will come back in the house without her so we wait, we are giving her all the love and care she needs right now and she is settling back down, couple more days and im hoping she will be returned to her former self. 

My 2 cents
Ben

p.s. I forgot to add the warden even told us the council hadn't told no dog warden and hadn't put her on any lost dog system we still don't know what anyone was playing at that day but none of it seems legit to me. And that warden they have employed is most definitely not an animal lover the only thing he spoke about where the dogs were concerned was "the annoying squeak" that staffies make, anyone familiar with staffies knows this behaviour usually stems from pain, fear or loneliness it triggers me to nurture not be annoyed. I would strongly recommend adopting dogs from this home to get them away from this jail and never ever leave your dog there for any length of time, it is not the only or best option in any circumstances. I would have given them £50 as a good will gesture if they hadnt taken the approach they did !!


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Was your lost dog microchipped? Unless they have seperate email for lost dogs it perhaps got lost in with everything else think you really have to visit or at least phone to be sure of contact. I'm glad you got your dog back eventually though.


----------



## Bigperm (May 17, 2013)

message didn't come out fully, my bad and nope we are getting her chipped on the next vet visit, we do what we can with our money and the mange had higher prio for now, but we are definitely getting her chipped, we had already got it planned and were devastated by this ordeal. Our boy is chipped but he loves home to much to walk away, he has had many opportunity and doesn't even consider it D


----------

